# And the band played on.....



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All,
As any of us who have spent a lot of time here will know,the
Portuguese LOVE to party.I was therefore very dismayed on
Sunday evening when we visited a local festa in Marinha Grande,
only to find no more than half a dozen people there,looking quite lost
in the large expanse of barren ground,while the band bravely played
to them,trying their damndest to create a party atmosphere.
I've been to many festas over the years,but never seen anything like
it,just wondered if people are now beginning to think twice before 
spending money....


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Silverwizard
It is possible for that to be happening at the present moment. There are also other factors that might cause that situation. We have the Saint Antonio starting on Wednesday nearly all over the country, 4/5 days of party, sardines, homemade bread and wine, and all night dancing trough the Portuguese popular music. Some probably saved the pennies for that fiesta. Other factor is definitely the recession, with the exception to the public services and supermarkets, 65% of the employees don’t pay wages at the end of the month anymore, probably they pay between the 5 and the 8, many times by bank check, which needs 3 working days to clear. You will probably see more people this time


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

John999 said:


> Hi Silverwizard
> It is possible for that to be happening at the present moment. There are also other factors that might cause that situation. We have the Saint Antonio starting on Wednesday nearly all over the country, 4/5 days of party, sardines, homemade bread and wine, and all night dancing trough the Portuguese popular music. Some probably saved the pennies for that fiesta. Other factor is definitely the recession, with the exception to the public services and supermarkets, 65% of the employees don’t pay wages at the end of the month anymore, probably they pay between the 5 and the 8, many times by bank check, which needs 3 working days to clear. You will probably see more people this time


Hi John,
My wife reminded me of the Festa de San Antonio just before I read your post,I'm looking forward to the sardines & vinho tinto!
On a different note,I think it's terrible that some employees work all month,& then have to wait another week for their cheques to clear,just another example of the employers exploiting their workforce,not good.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I think the recession is there for all to see here in Tavira as well. A couple of weeks ago we went to a big cycle race. Plenty of people turned out but all of the bars along the route were empty, nobody was buying drinks or food and as soon as it was all over the streets were empty. We couldn't help but make the comparison with the UK where all of those people would have purchased a drink or some food before going to watch.

B


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Silverwizard said:


> Hi John,
> My wife reminded me of the Festa de San Antonio just before I read your post,I'm looking forward to the sardines & vinho tinto!
> On a different note,I think it's terrible that some employees work all month,& then have to wait another week for their cheques to clear,just another example of the employers exploiting their workforce,not good.


Hi Silverwizard
Yes, it isn’t good, but with the recession and the shortage of jobs available around, there isn’t much they can do, and those are the lucky ones who are still getting paid every month, because others…
:confused2:

Anyway it is party time tonight and all will be forgotten, for a few hours at least


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

Is anyone attending the Lisbon parades, (Marches)?


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

cool john said:


> Is anyone attending the Lisbon parades, (Marches)?


If the weather changes we are thinking to go down sunday, the proper Santo Antonio day


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Don't wanna be a killjoy,but just looked at the forecast for the
next few days & it doesn't look all that good.
Don't know about were you are, but in Marinha Grande it rained
almost all day today (Wednesday).


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Same here around Óbidos, The first day of Santo António was a fiasco. Sardines on bread under the rain don’t taste really good, we was left with the red wine to warm up


----------



## jayferreira (May 21, 2010)

Hi Silverwizerd
Me and my husband went to Montejunto Mountain tonight, Santo António festa, and I have to say it was very quiet. The weather isn’t helping, but maybe the recession is leaving people at home this year. We left around 12.30am. Last year at the same time the festa was only starting. The biggest company in the area as closed down, that might have something to do with that.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Silverwizard said:


> Hi All,
> As any of us who have spent a lot of time here will know,the
> Portuguese LOVE to party.I was therefore very dismayed on
> Sunday evening when we visited a local festa in Marinha Grande,
> ...


 

I too have noticed the same thing this year. Last night my daughter asked me to take her to the carnival in Sao Martinho do Porto which is a short drive from our house. We got there around 8pm. The carnival was deserted. It has been on all week long and is coming to an end now. Perhaps that may have had something to do with it ? I felt sorry for the traders and stall holders. We were the only two on the dodgems. Things must be getting worse all over ?


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I too have noticed the same thing this year. Last night my daughter asked me to take her to the carnival in Sao Martinho do Porto which is a short drive from our house. We got there around 8pm. The carnival was deserted. It has been on all week long and is coming to an end now. Perhaps that may have had something to do with it ? I felt sorry for the traders and stall holders. We were the only two on the dodgems. Things must be getting worse all over ?


My goodness,
Looking at all the posts on here,paints a pretty sad looking picture.
Let's hope things improve sooner rather than later.:sad:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Peter*



Silverwizard said:


> My goodness,
> Looking at all the posts on here,paints a pretty sad looking picture.
> Let's hope things improve sooner rather than later.:sad:


Come on Guys i know what you are all up to. Things are bad so what. Peter is now a free man so lets put him off, who needs someone newly single. Also with my looks Wow. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

I should post a new picture for the Girls.

Peter


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

It was a nice day yesterday, but Lisbon wasn’t as busy as I expected. We didn’t take us long to find a parking space and we manage to walk around without the usual crowd bumps. The majority probably went to the beach?!?


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

John999 said:


> It was a nice day yesterday, but Lisbon wasn’t as busy as I expected. We didn’t take us long to find a parking space and we manage to walk around without the usual crowd bumps. The majority probably went to the beach?!?


Hi John,
Was a really nice day yesterday,we went to Nazaré for the day,it was busy!
All the restaurants were full at lunchtime,though some of the bars were quiet.
Must have been a pleasant surprise to find a parking space easily in Lisbon!


----------



## marge (May 17, 2010)

I wish we went to Lisbon yesterday. We watched the Saint Antony weddings on 
National television


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Silverwizerd
You can always find a bunch of “nice guys” to help you park in Lisbon, and for a couple a quid; they look after your car, especially if you live a bag or a coat inside.  Yes, it was nice on the beach; I regret not joining my friends in Sesimbra. Maybe next week


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

John999 said:


> Hi Silverwizerd
> You can always find a bunch of “nice guys” to help you park in Lisbon, and for a couple a quid; they look after your car, especially if you live a bag or a coat inside.  Yes, it was nice on the beach; I regret not joining my friends in Sesimbra. Maybe next week


Hope the weather holds good for you John!


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

If those guys paid VAT, half of our foreign "loans" would be paid in 18 months.
2 Euros is a "decent" price to pay, for your car back with no "scratches"


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Miguelsantos said:


> If those guys paid VAT, half of our foreign "loans" would be paid in 18 months.
> 2 Euros is a "decent" price to pay, for your car back with no "scratches"


And all it's wheels!!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

This post started because the crowds where a bit thin on the ground at some places. 

This is the text from my friends Blog on there website. 

June 10th
Last Thursday, June 3rd, was the Christian feast of Corpus Christi. In Portugal this is a bank holiday, and in many places it is celebrated by a procession through the streets along which has been laid a ‘floral carpet’. Here in Góis this tradition is still observed, and draws many participants, including the local band. This year we were enjoying a hot sunny afternoon, and although the river was inviting, still many chose to follow the procession from the church and through the old part of town, where the traffic was off limits, and a carpet of leaves and flowers had been strewn along the centre of the street. Quickly cleared away afterwards, petals still linger even a week later as a reminder of this occasion of colour and music and ceremony, that continues to have resonance in many hearts.


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Peter 
We still are a true catholic country, and the 3rd of June is one of our catholic bank holidays. Lovely photos you put on, but unfortunately they are proving the issue. There aren’t 100 people in there, when 3 / 4 years ago you would have hundreds or even a few thousand attending this sort of venues. I know, Góis, is only a small village, but when you are back, ask the locals how it was a few years back. It feels like we are losing our identity, or it is the “UE politic” who’s “killing us”?


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Miguelsantos said:


> Hi Peter
> We still are a true catholic country, and the 3rd of June is one of our catholic bank holidays. Lovely photos you put on, but unfortunately they are proving the issue. There aren’t 100 people in there, when 3 / 4 years ago you would have hundreds or even a few thousand attending this sort of venues. I know, Góis, is only a small village, but when you are back, ask the locals how it was a few years back. It feels like we are losing our identity, or it is the “UE politic” who’s “killing us”?


Hi Miguel,
I know from attending these celebrations 6-7 years ago the streets were packed with people,often 4 generations of families attending.
I wonder what is the cause of the drastic change in attendance?
Is it the financial austerity?
Or is it that the younger generations don't have the interest these days?
As someone with two adult Portuguese stepkids,I frequently get told "that's boring" or that's "old fashioned" when suggesting we might visit such events.
I don't mind too much though,saves me a small fortune on beer & food!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Silverwizard said:


> Hi Miguel,
> I know from attending these celebrations 6-7 years ago the streets were packed with people,often 4 generations of families attending.
> I wonder what is the cause of the drastic change in attendance?
> Is it the financial austerity?
> ...


Hi Mike

Maybe a sign of the times.

Peter


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Maybe a sign of the times.
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter,
Yes,I guess you're right.
The sad thing is,in a few years when almost all of these types of festivals are nothing but memories,their generation will be the one mourning their extinction.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

It is also possible that the Rock in Rio, (happened the week before), left people “short” for the Santo Antonio


----------

